
A world where nobody drives over the speed limit - louyang
http://lucasou.com/a-world-where-nobody-drives-over-the-speed-limit/
======
mschuster91
On a road filled only with selfdriving cars, I don't see any obstacle to raise
the speed limit to the physically allowed speed limit (i.e. you can only drive
through a curve with a certain speed or your car will be sent flying off).

------
mchahn
The travel time might be the same if the self-driving cars created fewer
traffic jams and smooth flowing freeways.

